# thinking of opening commercial haunt attraction



## tommy g (Oct 29, 2010)

im located in maryland and i have a huge collection to big for home haunt..does anyone live in maryland and have interest in opining a haunt...im not selling so dont ask im looking for partner or investor..please pm me if interested


----------



## wednesdayaddams (Aug 22, 2012)

good luck! i don't live in your area but i am rooting for you tommy!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

What part of Maryland?


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

If you do you better start now it planning the whole thing. It will take you that long to set everything up. I have a friend who works in St. Augustine with "Warehouse 31". They plan all year long to make one of the best haunts in Florida.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

There is pretty much no way that a haunt can come to pass without tons of time committed to doing it. "Part Time".just "Spare Time" won't make it.
There is SO MUCH to do, even if you find a piece of land or suitable building.
Do you own a truck yet? do you have tools, know how to make them work?
And this is just a very shallow start to it all.
Good Luck!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

hey tommy g....in the same boat, so if you find a solution, let me know.

Thanks,
PB


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

When you say "commercial" haunt, are you talking about a seasonal attraction only open around Halloween, or one that is full time, all year?
Doing this sounds attractive and a lot of fun but I think a lot of people underestimate the amout of time/work involved. I met a guy two weeks ago who organized a haunted attraction at one of our local sports complexes. It was a huge facility and he and his staff worked for a couple months getting the place ready. He told me on the first night they were open they had thirteen patrons! Yes, that's 13. Hoping for a better second night, they only had 50. They closed up after only two nights. Said he'd never do it again. He advertised, got flyers out and some media coverage, and it still flopped. This may not be typical but just an example of how the best laid plans can go south.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

WHERE and YES


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Nothing cool ever happens in Iowa!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I would love to get involved with a profressional haunt. Not acting....which is where I run into problems..since that's all they're ever looking for. I want to be behind the scenes setting it up.  Depending on where you are in Maryland....I'd love to help!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

jdubbya said:


> When you say "commercial" haunt, are you talking about a seasonal attraction only open around Halloween, or one that is full time, all year?
> Doing this sounds attractive and a lot of fun but I think a lot of people underestimate the amout of time/work involved. I met a guy two weeks ago who organized a haunted attraction at one of our local sports complexes. It was a huge facility and he and his staff worked for a couple months getting the place ready. He told me on the first night they were open they had thirteen patrons! Yes, that's 13. Hoping for a better second night, they only had 50. They closed up after only two nights. Said he'd never do it again. He advertised, got flyers out and some media coverage, and it still flopped. This may not be typical but just an example of how the best laid plans can go south.


Wow, I bet they lost a TON of money! That sucks! It is VERY risky, there is no doubt. The problem with Maryland is that there are A LOT of haunts now! Some of the country's best too, so the competition is fierce. Not to mention, you need millions of dollars to even compete with the big dogs. 

I wouldn't even want to compete with them though, as I have so much respect for them. I would prefer to do something for a good cause, non-profit type situation. I wish I could do something BIG in West Virginia where I am now, as there are NONE anywhere!


----------



## chuckb0004 (Oct 17, 2008)

tommy g if you have the passion and some capital you can make it happen. You will need an air tight business plan to get start up money but I believe the timing is right. I live in NJ and will take the plunge for the 2013 season. You need to have the right crew that has your same passion as it will take alot of hard work. this year we had a six man build crew that worked ten hour days for ten straight days and a thirteen crew of actors for just a two night show. But even dealing with Sandy we pulled off a great show and exceeded our turnout and are allready planning next year. I have been working on the business end for the past six months and will finalize the business plan by year end. From what I have researched over the past three years it seems advertising, location, staff and a product that stands out from the rest are keys to a money making haunt. Good luck keep me posted and don't let anyone tell you you can not do it. If you need any research direction I would be happy to supply you with what I have found.


----------



## tommy g (Oct 29, 2010)

im going to address everyone who commented....not in order though....thanks for ALL comments positive or negative..i live 20 min from baltimore and 20 from wash.dc so security is needed...i know its a year round job with planning and building , i do that for home haunt...yes i do own a truck (couple) ,trailers and lots of tools..do you have the contact info on the haunt that did not make it ??i may be interested in buying props .. buck county you are not to far away to help..i have worked for several commercial haunts...you do not need millions of dollars to open, none of the so called big boys started on top..you never do with any business..i worked for a 1 day local haunt 10am to 5pm yes during the day ..900 customers in 7 hours last year... its just in the thought process now no big hurry ..you hurry you fail.....chuckb0004 did it and will be back next year again,,,,THANKS AGAIN


----------



## PappaSmurfPro (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey Tommy, (and anyone else like minded),

I am in the process of setting up a non-profit that may be able to help put you in touch with volunteers, and possibly some sponsors.
It will also provide some free marketing and local publicity for you.
There are ways to raise money that no one is doing yet, that we are going to be able to share with you as well.
There are some ground rules that must be agreed to, and you will need to sign a non-disclosure agreement form in order for us to share the info with you.

Send your contact info, and haunt idea, Estimated needs, budget, projected earnings, cash to start, anticipated help/volunteers needed, address, email, and phone number to me (Matt PappaSmurf) at 
 *[email protected]*
Put "Possible Affiliated Haunt in the header along with your City & State"
Between December 15th 2012 - January 18th 2013 we will get in contact with you and send you detailed information after you sign a non-disclosure agreement form.

No one will call, and try and sell you anything. This will not be a sales pitch. And we won't resell your information, or ideas to anyone.


Pleasant Screams,
Matt "PappaSmurf"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I heard of some guys who moved across the country to set up their haunt close to a very well-established haunt. They lost around $350,000 that Fall as the previous haunt did business as usual.
After building, buying, setting up, hiring others, advertising, using all of your skills, knowledge, tools, money.....you still have to have some "Showmanship", a storyline, ideas and know how to make them work for the customers.
Maybe that was that missing, illusive ingredient ?


----------

